# Help, please !!



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have been having Hyper problems since 2008. I haven't been diagnosed with Graves but I think it is. My last results around 5 months ago showed subclinical hyper ( t3 and t4 in range but TSH low ) I have been left with 2.5 mg of Methimazole a day by a family MD. Since some time, I have been feeling fatigued, tired, muscle tremors, hyper bowel sounds, don't sleep good, cramps, etc I think 2.5 mg of Methimazole has not been enough to keep my thyroid under control. What do yo think ??? Advice me, please.
Thanks,
Jorge


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you had thyroid tested since being on Methimazole to confirm that you are on the correct dose?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been having Hyper problems since 2008. I haven't been diagnosed with Graves but I think it is. My last results around 5 months ago showed subclinical hyper ( t3 and t4 in range but TSH low ) I have been left with 2.5 mg of Methimazole a day by a family MD. Since some time, I have been feeling fatigued, tired, muscle tremors, hyper bowel sounds, don't sleep good, cramps, etc I think 2.5 mg of Methimazole has not been enough to keep my thyroid under control. What do yo think ??? Advice me, please.
> Thanks,
> Jorge


Hi, Jorge. I concur w/ GD Women. When did you last have labs? That is a very low dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been having Hyper problems since 2008. I haven't been diagnosed with Graves but I think it is. My last results around 5 months ago showed subclinical hyper ( t3 and t4 in range but TSH low ) I have been left with 2.5 mg of Methimazole a day by a family MD. Since some time, I have been feeling fatigued, tired, muscle tremors, hyper bowel sounds, don't sleep good, cramps, etc I think 2.5 mg of Methimazole has not been enough to keep my thyroid under control. What do yo think ??? Advice me, please.
> Thanks,
> Jorge


That is a low dose and since you are having hypo symptoms it is time for a lab to include a FT-4 and a FT-3.

Do you find you have to change your doses often or are you fairly consistent?


----------

